# Horse Related Tattoos



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

2014 is the year of the horse! The horse is also my Chinese Zodiac symbol. And aside from the fact I greatly adore horses, I thought it was appropriate to get this tattoo.

Before this tattoo I was brainstorming on other horse-related tats to get, but I like this one; it's small and simple!










"The Chinese character for horse, 馬 (mǎ), is a pictogram that depicts a horse with its head turned to look back and with its mane blowing in the wind.
The body and tail of the horse are represented by the stroke that extends midway down the left-hand side of the character, angles to the right, and then angles down the right-hand side of the character.
The four short strokes at the bottom depict the four legs of the horse."

I'm sure others here have horse tats! Please share!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool idea! I always wanted my Chinese zodiac sign to be the horse. Mine is the rabbit.

I don't have any horse related tattoos yet, but someday, I'd like to get an eggbutt snaffle on the under side of my wrist and the words "Heels" and "Down" just above my Achilles tendons. I'd also like to get some kind of tattoo for my current horse, but I don't know what that will be yet. I have friends who have their horses names, one has a nice photo realistic portrait of hers, but I'd like to do something more original if possible. Unfortunately, I spend all of my money on him, so I can't afford to get a tattoo in honor of him. :lol:


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

"Heels Down" would be a good, permanent reminder! Cute idea.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I got this the summer I turned 18, and I still love him! I've got so used to him, I go swimming sometimes and wonder why people are all staring at me :lol:


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

My horse has a circle star brand on his shoulder so I got that with some fancy script that wraps around part of the circle then extends out the rest of the side of my foot that says "Maximum Stryde~Float with angels wings" 

I love it, but I almost want another horse related one.. They're addicting.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

My horse has a circle star brand on his shoulder so I got that with some fancy script that wraps around part of the circle then extends out the rest of the side of my foot that says "Maximum Stryde~Float with angels wings" 

I love it, but I almost want another horse related one.. They're addicting.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Tats are addicting, especially worse ones.  out of my four, two are horse related. I have my geldings portrait in my back, and four horseshoes with flowers on my arm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

They are indeed addicting... want another one already!


----------



## holsteinerACE (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/92534967315247672/

The heels down tattoo was something I also saw and thought was such a great horse tattoo idea!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I will probably be putting my older retired gelding down soon , if and when I do I will be getting the date tattooed. Not sure where or what I want it to look like, but that horse had a bigger impact in my life than any person did so I know I'm doing it.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that SullysRider. Would be a great way to honor him.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I have two horse related tattoos, but this is my newest.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

When I can afford it, I'm getting horseshoes "trotting" up my spine  Going from bottom all the way to the top, with 2 horseshoes welded into a heart shape at the base of my neck. Original idea of mine (as far as I've seen), no stealing!  

I've also thought about getting Job 39:19-25 tatted on my right ribcage. It's the verse that plays in the beginning of the new Secretariat movie.


----------



## NickerMaker71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's mine...I got it for my 40th birthday!!:lol:

Can you see the Indian horse head hidden in the bottom of the butterfly? 

I too forget I have it. I want to get more added to it.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I want to get a galloping horse with a mane that turns into the words "fearless freedom" =)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I have "Horses Are Angels Without Wings" On my left forearm! I wanna get a jumping horse somewhere.. just dunno where yet!


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

At a barn I used to ride at, I saw someone with her horse's name tattooed on the inside of her wrist. It was so simple, I loved it.

I'd like to get "Luna" tattooed somewhere, to honor my first horse; maybe the inside of my wrist or on a finger. Either that or a crescent moon and star, to represent both her and Star (my other first mare, and her sister). I wouldn't get her date of birth (since I don't know it) and definitely not her date of death, since that's just too painful. 

Probably won't ever do it, but something to consider.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't have it yet but I have an appointment to get mine this summer!

It's going to be the front view of an anatomically correct horse skeleton standing, with some small vines and flowers growing around the bones, and it's going on my right calf.

I was thinking of going for a full-fleshed horse, but I figured that the skeleton was more symbolic of the fact that I'm going to be studying equine medicine in university, plus the fact that I collect bones and oddities as well.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw this on FB and I thought it was neat: 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful tattoos everyone! 

I would absolutely love to get a horse themed tattoo done at some point once I figure out what I want. I love the simple elegance of hoof prints but absolutely adore a full horse tattoo if it is done correctly. So many decisions!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

heres my first horse one....(were not gonna talk about my others lol)
this is the drawing i made










aaand the actual tattoo. its super hard to get an accurate picture of your ribs and i was twisted almost 180 so thats why it looks all wonky lol











xJumperx said:


> I've also thought about getting Job 39:19-25 tatted on my right ribcage. It's the verse that plays in the beginning of the new Secretariat movie.


great minds think alike. haha i got that on my arm


----------



## NickerMaker71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Roperchick, that's beautiful. I love tribal tattoos.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw this one online and thought it was an amazing idea! I would love to get it done on my ribs with my paint mares markings!


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

As a future ESMT, I think this would be an awesome tattoo! I'd love to get it, but maybe without the jaw bones? Make it look a little more cuddly? :lol:


----------

